# PC aufm Brett



## geforceeee (8. Juli 2007)

Hi leutz,
ich will mit nen casemod bauen. Ich will nämlich meinen Pc ZUNÄCHST auf ein Brett schrauben (ich weiß hört sich komisch an aber egal). Meine Fragen sind: Auf was muss ich alles achten?
Das Mainboad wird mittels den Abstandhaltern montiert. Da sind ja eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten. Aber wie kann ich zum Beispiel das DVD - Laufwerk oder das Netzteil auf dem schönen, dicken Brett montieren. Ich kann da ja schlecht ne Schraube ´rein schrauben. Habt ihr Ideen, Anregungen oder Tipps?
Danke
geforceeee


----------



## unpluged (8. Juli 2007)

geforceeee am 08.07.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz,
> ich will mit nen casemod bauen. Ich will nämlich meinen Pc ZUNÄCHST auf ein Brett schrauben (ich weiß hört sich komisch an aber egal). Meine Fragen sind: Auf was muss ich alles achten?
> Das Mainboad wird mittels den Abstandhaltern montiert. Da sind ja eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten. Aber wie kann ich zum Beispiel das DVD - Laufwerk oder das Netzteil auf dem schönen, dicken Brett montieren. Ich kann da ja schlecht ne Schraube ´rein schrauben. Habt ihr Ideen, Anregungen oder Tipps?
> Danke
> geforceeee



http://student.dei.uc.pt/~octavio/caixa/index_en.htm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2007)

geforceeee am 08.07.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz,
> ich will mit nen casemod bauen. Ich will nämlich meinen Pc ZUNÄCHST auf ein Brett schrauben (ich weiß hört sich komisch an aber egal). Meine Fragen sind: Auf was muss ich alles achten?
> Das Mainboad wird mittels den Abstandhaltern montiert. Da sind ja eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten. Aber wie kann ich zum Beispiel das DVD - Laufwerk oder das Netzteil auf dem schönen, dicken Brett montieren. Ich kann da ja schlecht ne Schraube ´rein schrauben. Habt ihr Ideen, Anregungen oder Tipps?
> Danke
> geforceeee



abgesehen davon, dass du das kannst (beim netzteil natürlich mit gefahren verbunden, da du tunlichst von innen schrauben solltest  ) - was spricht gegen winkel (metall oder holz), die zu den original befestigungspunkten gehen?
wenn die optik alles ist, kann man das ganze auch einfach ankleben.

als sonstigen tipps:
quasi alle bauteile im pc werden über das gehäuse geerdet.
i.d.r. funktioniert zwar auch so alles, aber es wäre vielleicht von vorteil, wenn du die bestigungsschrauben leitend verbindest. (eine pro bauteil reicht)


----------



## geforceeee (12. Juli 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 08.07.2007 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> geforceeee am 08.07.2007 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



könnte man auch vielleicht Wínkel oder Ähnliches an das Netzteil oder das DVD Laufwerk löten oder birgt das zu viele Gefahren? 
Kannst du mir das mit dem erden noch mal genauer erklären? Was passiert denn wenn ich die Kompontenten nicht mit dem Netzteil leitend verbinde??


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (12. Juli 2007)

geforceeee am 12.07.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte man auch vielleicht Wínkel oder Ähnliches an das Netzteil oder das DVD Laufwerk löten oder birgt das zu viele Gefahren?



Haben DVD Laufwerke nicht auch auf der flachen Seite Bohrungen fuer Schrauben? Beim Netzteil kannst du dir ja so einen Winkel basteln, damit du die normalen Gewinde nutzen kannst.



> Kannst du mir das mit dem erden noch mal genauer erklären? Was passiert denn wenn ich die Kompontenten nicht mit dem Netzteil leitend verbinde??



Falls ein technischer Defekt auftreten sollte, ist dieses Bauteil nicht mehr ueber das Netzteil zur Erde hin geerdet (weil keine leitende Verbindung zwischen z.B. Mainboard zum Netzteil). Normaler Weise ist der PC und alle seine Komponenten ueber das Gehaeuse "schutz geerdet". Im Notfall fliegt eher der FI im Sicherungskasten als das du einen gewischt bekommst wenn du das gehaeuse anfasst.


----------



## tobyan (12. Juli 2007)

Falls du Eindrücke brauchst, schau mal hier rein, da findest du sicher was:

http://www.pc-max.de/forum/archive/index.php/f-212.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2007)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 12.07.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben DVD Laufwerke nicht auch auf der flachen Seite Bohrungen fuer Schrauben? Beim Netzteil kannst du dir ja so einen Winkel basteln, damit du die normalen Gewinde nutzen kannst.



genauso dachte ich mir das auch - warum etwas an komponenten anlöten, die bereits mit gewinden zum festschrauben geliefert werden?

die gefahr des lötens würde sonst von der temperatur abhängen - wenn die komponenten im inneren unter den gängigen 50-60° bleiben, die quasi alle elektronikkomponenten mitmachen, sollte das kein problem sein.
allerdings bezweifle ich, dass man unter den bedingungen eine ordentliche lötstelle hinbekommt.


----------

